

Choosing a machine learning algorithm (Azure ML) - mallamanis
http://blogs.technet.com/b/machinelearning/archive/2015/05/20/choosing-a-learning-algorithm-in-azure-ml.aspx

======
huac
There's been a flurry of 'machine learning in plain English' posts recently. I
think this post does by far the best job of explaining usecases for each algo.

